# When is an amp speaker too old?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Or is there such a thing? Old speakers are often sought after in this business. But does there ever come a time when they are just too old? Do they ever wear out? Can they conceivably last forever if they are not abused or blown out?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

withdrawn


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Tone is in the cone !!

If a valuable vintage speaker fails and the cone
is still in a good condition and was sounding nice before and for some reason stopped working , Bruno at Belisle Accoustic near Montreal will fix it without changing the cone ,
he works through the dust cap .
He saved me two vintage Fanes and one or two
Pre Rola's s .

To answer the Thread question , you need to
listen to this , you'll be surprise , this guy has tested and made a lot of demos and shootouts 
on speakers and old Plexis and on this video,
he's cutting a G1265 and playing through it,
the more we go and ,...the more rips,....enjoy !


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

"Blown out" typically implies when the voice coil overheats, distorts and then ceases to function through seizure or other such damage. But there are other instances when a speaker can be too "long in tooth". Surrounds can dry up and wear out, but this is something that's primarily relegated to audio speakers that use foam or composite surrounds, not guitar or bass speakers with their typically more rugged heavy paper (sometimes doped) surrounds. Of course, there was a time when the same speakers were used in early amps as were used in radio and PA applications, so those speakers can be more prone to having surrounds with issues related to older, worn out surrounds.

Although many would argue this in theory, speakers that use alnico permanent magnets are capable of losing strength with age or as more likely - the stress from being banged around for 50 or so years of handling. Fortunately, many speaker rebuilders have equipment capable of "re-gaussing" these magnets.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

first of all, that's a great question...
I currently have 2 JBL 15" from the seventies and they where once worked to hell 6 days a week.. still sound great.
I have a seventies 4x10 Traynor bass speaker cabinet that still kick ass.
Seems to me that most vintage ( real vintage) amps with the original speakers are very desirable.

I dont know the answer to the question but it seems logical that as most things in this world, speakers do have a shelf life...i think....hahahaha.
G.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My 60s RSC-Jensen Concert 15'' still looks and sounds like it's barely broken in.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have some old speakers with very dry, brittle cones

I believe Ted Weber ( RIP ) recommended spraying them with a light dusting of Fabreeze, to bring them back?

haven't tried it yet though


surrounds can dry up, or if they're paper get soft over time with a lot of use. the corrugated paper surrounds ( like old JBL's ) probably last longer than non corrugated?

any goop that keeps the surrounds flexible may dry out after 50 years

likewise with the material covering the spider, under the cone....that has to move freely too

I have also seen paper cones with mold on them

other than that, ( and blown speakers ) I can't think of anything that would wear them out?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 39 yrs on a yamaha 15 inch speaker....and its still going


----------

